# The Authentic Skull Bucket is back in full production!



## Skull Bucket (Mar 19, 2016)

The Authentic Skull Bucket is back in full production! We are introducing the new Skull Bucket aluminum hard hats with our logo embossed on the back. Look for them at retail locations like Harbor Saw, Cowlitz River Rigging, Service Saw or online at www.tasco-safety.com and www.americangloveco.com along with many others. We will continue the original vision of Skull Bucket by providing the highest quality aluminum hard hats on the market. Visit us at www.Skullbucket.com


----------



## Sagetown (Mar 19, 2016)

Here's my old original.


----------



## Sagetown (Mar 19, 2016)

Skull Bucket said:


> The Authentic Skull Bucket is back in full production! We are introducing the new Skull Bucket aluminum hard hats with our logo embossed on the back. Look for them at retail locations like Harbor Saw, Cowlitz River Rigging, Service Saw or online at www.tasco-safety.com and www.americangloveco.com along with many others. We will continue the original vision of Skull Bucket by providing the highest quality aluminum hard hats on the market. Visit us at www.Skullbucket.com
> 
> View attachment 493085


Do the hats still have the stamped Skull Bucket name on the underside of the Brim?


----------



## Skull Bucket (Mar 20, 2016)

Sagetown said:


> Do the hats still have the stamped Skull Bucket



We did not stamp the Skull Bucket name into the underside front of these hats. If our customers want to keep the Skull Bucket name stamped into that location we can do that. There are a couple of reason we did not stamp the Skull Bucket there. One we found that when we powder coated the hats it practically filled in all of the information required by ANSI, including the name. We are doing all of the powder coating in our shop. This means our customers will get a very high quality and most importantly the most protective coating possible. When powder is applied, heated and it flows out it fills in the writing so much you can't tell it was ever stamped. To remain in compliance with the ANSI Z89.1-2014 standard for Industrial Head Protection we included the Skull Bucket name on the inside warning label. Both ISEA/ANSI and the Federal Trade Commission require that the manufacture bear permanent markings of the name or identifying mark of the company. Since we could not guarantee the end user would have the ability to see the stamped Skull Bucket name under the brim we decided to use an embossed SB logo that is a registered trademark of Skull Bucket. The exact requirement reads as follows: Each helmet shall bear permanent markings in at least 1.5 mm (0.06 in.) high letters stating the following information: a. Name or identification mark of the manufacturer. There are other requirements in this section such as manufacture date and ANSI Class. We put all of that information on the warning label inside the hat along with a unique lot number for us to be in compliance with our ISO 9001 requirements. ANSI makes if very clear their compliance requirements: 2 Compliance Any statement(s) of compliance with this standard shall mean that the product meets all applicable performance and labeling requirements for the Type and Class. It is specifically intended that partial utilization of this standard is prohibited.

Every Skull Bucket aluminum hard hat that leaves our facilities has been independently tested for compliance to the most current version of the ANSI Z89.1 standard. We take this statement very seriously. The authentic Skull Bucket is the only ANSI complaint aluminum hard hat on the market! Get the Original, Get the Best!


----------



## madhatte (Mar 20, 2016)

I notice that there are no rivets on the top to hold the inner plate. What design changes am I seeing there?


----------



## Skull Bucket (Mar 20, 2016)

madhatte said:


> I notice that there are no rivets on the top to hold the inner plate. What design changes am I seeing there?


These are fresh out of the stamping stage prior to drilling and installing the rivets. We are still using the same design as previous models.


----------



## northmanlogging (Mar 20, 2016)

just a dumb question... (i'm full of em...)

Is it possible for a company, that is not a retailer, say a logging company or mining company to purchase a few hats at a factory direct discount?

Maybe a bulk discount, for larger companies?

Would save money on the mandatory issuing of hats to new hires... rather then making the individual purchase their own....


----------



## madhatte (Mar 20, 2016)

Along the same lines: you should become a GSA vendor to direct-sell to government agencies. Hit me up if you want information on how to do that.


----------



## Skull Bucket (Mar 21, 2016)

northmanlogging said:


> just a dumb question... (i'm full of em...)
> 
> Is it possible for a company, that is not a retailer, say a logging company or mining company to purchase a few hats at a factory direct discount?
> 
> ...


We sell our hats through a dealer network. It's important that we keep that relationship in place for best business practices. Our dealers showcase our products in the retail locations and/or on their webpage which gives us exposure. They work hard to feature our products and by selling direct we take away from their efforts. We do have dealers that you can work with, based on volume, to get the very best pricing available. I would be more than happy to help you with this if needed.


----------



## Skull Bucket (Mar 21, 2016)

madhatte said:


> Along the same lines: you should become a GSA vendor to direct-sell to government agencies. Hit me up if you want information on how to do that.


I have looked into the GSA in the past as we have had inquiries from two branches of the military. It is something we are interested just haven't pursued to date.


----------



## SliverPicker (Mar 24, 2016)

I'd be great if you could bring the production of these back on-shore to the good Ol' US of A.


----------



## Skull Bucket (Mar 24, 2016)

SliverPicker said:


> I'd be great if you could bring the production of these back on-shore to the good Ol' US of A.


We are trying! This has been our goal from the beginning. We are currently exploring a partnership with a company here in the USA to do some of the forming work for us. All of the hats that come in colors are powder coated here in our Texas facilities, inspected, labels applied in accordance with the ANSI standard and packaged by hand to guarantee the highest quality possible. You may have seen the new Bucket-Strap suspensions designed for use only with the Skull Bucket brand aluminum hard hats. This was the result of studying the previous suspension only to realize it doesn't rise to the level of quality that we demand. We found out, through independent lab testing that the previous swing style suspension offered will not pass the ANSI required testing. Safety is our first priority! I made the decision to hold up the release of new Skull Bucket hard hats until we could design and test a new suspension. I think our team did an outstanding job on this project and we now have a suspension that not only will pass the testing but is the highest quality. We have several new ideas and will continue to produce quality products at the very best price point we can. Support from folks like yourself is what will make us successful and in turn bring us closer to our goal of producing all of our products in the US.


----------



## northmanlogging (Mar 24, 2016)

How about a hat fer the tree climber folks, something with a chin strap? And possibley a built in go-pro mount?

Since it would be marketed directly for Arborists you could charge like $300 and them guys would probably buy em by the bucket load... pun possibly intended?


----------



## Skull Bucket (Mar 24, 2016)

northmanlogging said:


> How about a hat fer the tree climber folks, something with a chin strap? And possibley a built in go-pro mount?
> 
> Since it would be marketed directly for Arborists you could charge like $300 and them guys would probably buy em by the bucket load... pun possibly intended?





How does this look for an Arborist chin strap? I'll have to do some thinking and design on the gopro mount. If it can be done we will make it happen.


----------



## Sagetown (Mar 24, 2016)

*Skull Bucket : *You've mentioned a few times of the Labeling for the _*powder coated hats*__*. *_Are those labels riveted aluminum or a stick-on decal types, or both?


----------



## Skull Bucket (Mar 24, 2016)

Sagetown said:


> *Skull Bucket : *You've mentioned a few times of the Labeling for the _*powder coated hats*__*. *_Are those labels riveted aluminum or a stick-on decal types, or both?


Every Skull Bucket brand aluminum hard hat, regardless if they are powder coated or uncoated aluminum, will have a permanent decal on the inside in accordance with the ANSI requirements.

As stated by ISEA/ANSI Z89.1 Standard for Industrial Head Protection: 
6.2 Each helmet shall bear permanent markings in at least 1.5 mm (0.06 in.) high letters stating the following information:
a. Name or identification mark of the manufacturer.
b. The date of manufacture.
c. The American National Standard designation, ANSI/ISEA Z89.1-2014.
d. The applicable Type and Class designations, followed by applicable optional criteria markings;
e. The approximate headsize range (see Table 2).

The ANSI standard is very specific as to what is required to be compliant. We have taken the time and made the monetary investment to confirm our compliance through independent lab testing. We will always emphasize that safety is our first priority! Skull Bucket can proudly say that we are the only ANSI compliant aluminum hard hat on the market! Get the Original, Get the Best!


----------



## northmanlogging (Mar 24, 2016)

Skull Bucket said:


> View attachment 494253
> 
> 
> How does this look for an Arborist chin strap? I'll have to do some thinking and design on the gopro mount. If it can be done we will make it happen.


Well look at you go...

Hows about a 1/4 brim hat with the george jettson earmuffs and the flip down lackey mask?


----------



## Scablands (Mar 28, 2016)

Just ordered one of these from Cowlitz Rigging. It was an interesting conversation. If some new OSHA side impact requirements go into place, that will likely be the end of full-brimmed hard hats. I don't need a new lid, but figured I'd get one for the sake of it. 

I'm hoping this is a bit cooler to wear than my MSA fiberglass hard hat.


----------



## madhatte (Mar 28, 2016)

Scablands said:


> If some new OSHA side impact requirements go into place, that will likely be the end of full-brimmed hard hats.



That'll make a lot of people very unhappy. OSHA can't regulate rain and debris.


----------



## Scablands (Mar 28, 2016)

madhatte said:


> That'll make a lot of people very unhappy. OSHA can't regulate rain and debris.



Right now, that's scuttlebutt talk with the counter guy, so take it with some salt. Unfortunately I believe it based on what I've seen internationally with chinstraps and weird hard hat designs. If OSHA aligns its regs with CE then it will be yet another rule for people to ignore. 

I'm an office rat by day, so I'm not affected, just figured I'd share.


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 28, 2016)

My current SB was made 09/06 and I have come to hate it. The shell is fine but the suspension is horrible. First off it always, always, falls out of the shell. Second and worse are the attachment tabs. They are so large that they don't fit between the shell and my head without causing pain. Third, the chin strap with its plastic buckle and adjustment slider can't be made to stay up on the brim. In addition the chin strap is attached to the plastic suspension by an approximately 1/8" diameter PLASTIC pin. An old Mac-T suspension solves most of these issue.

This hat says Skull Bucket...San Diego. Did you guys make this hat or someone else?


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 28, 2016)

And since the talking bear is making suggestions I'm gonna too. Headlamp/goggle clips like the firefigting Mac-T.


----------



## madhatte (Mar 28, 2016)

Scablands said:


> If OSHA aligns its regs with CE then it will be yet another rule for people to ignore.



Not us, and especially not me; as a gub mint crew lead, I'll have to enforce that BS. 



2dogs said:


> Headlamp/goggle clips like the firefigting Mac-T.



I'm definitely into that.


----------



## Sagetown (Mar 29, 2016)

2dogs said:


> My current SB was made 09/06 and I have come to hate it. The shell is fine but the suspension is horrible. First off it always, always, falls out of the shell. Second and worse are the attachment tabs. They are so large that they don't fit between the shell and my head without causing pain. Third, the chin strap with its plastic buckle and adjustment slider can't be made to stay up on the brim. In addition the chin strap is attached to the plastic suspension by an approximately 1/8" diameter PLASTIC pin. An old Mac-T suspension solves most of these issue.
> 
> This hat says Skull Bucket...San Diego. Did you guys make this hat or someone else?


Made in San Diego ? Mine shows ' Made in China ' by Cricorp possibly in 2008. Has great suspension. Your's may be one of the knock off's the company has warned us about in the past.


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 29, 2016)

Sagetown said:


> Made in San Diego ? Mine shows ' Made in China ' by Cricorp possibly in 2008. Has great suspension. Your's may be one of the knock off's the company has warned us about in the past.
> View attachment 494987


 That is the way my SB is stamped including Made in China. But I did not say it was made in San Diego. Look at the sticker inside the shell.


----------



## Sagetown (Mar 29, 2016)

2dogs said:


> That is the way my SB is stamped including Made in China. But I did not say it was made in San Diego. Look at the sticker inside the shell.


" This hat says Skull Bucket...San Diego."
Excerpt from your post led me to assume that's what U were inferring to.
As to the sticker, you've lost me again.


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 29, 2016)

Inside the shell is the compliance sticker. Look and see if it gives an address.


----------



## Scablands (Mar 29, 2016)

Skull Bucket said:


> We are trying! This has been our goal from the beginning. We are currently exploring a partnership with a company here in the USA to do some of the forming work for us.



I just ordered a SB hat, but please do make the effort to onshore production. This style hard hat is uniquely American and it ought to be made here in its entirety. I don't care if it costs a few extra bucks. We're worth it.


----------



## Sagetown (Mar 29, 2016)

2dogs said:


> Inside the shell is the compliance sticker. Look and see if it gives an address.


OK 2D ; I'll check it out tomorrow. Mine is hanging in the shop. Don't recall ever seeing a sticker, but then, today when taking my Echo-Cardiogram, the Tech said i had the test on Feb 10th when I had my last heart attack. I don't recall having the test at all. Seems after every heart attack I lose more memory. Oh well.


----------



## Sagetown (Mar 29, 2016)

Scablands said:


> I just ordered a SB hat, but please do make the effort to onshore production. This style hard hat is uniquely American and it ought to be made here in its entirety. I don't care if it costs a few extra bucks. We're worth it.


I'll go along with that Scablands ! American aluminum hard hats were discontinued in 1997. Then in 2003 CriCorps came out with the Skull Bucket. Mine came from the east coast in 2011 from a warehouse liquidation sale for $39.


----------



## Sagetown (Mar 29, 2016)

2dogs said:


> My current SB was made 09/06 and I have come to hate it. The shell is fine but the suspension is horrible. First off it always, always, falls out of the shell. Second and worse are the attachment tabs. They are so large that they don't fit between the shell and my head without causing pain. Third, the chin strap with its plastic buckle and adjustment slider can't be made to stay up on the brim. In addition the chin strap is attached to the plastic suspension by an approximately 1/8" diameter PLASTIC pin. An old Mac-T suspension solves most of these issue.
> 
> This hat says Skull Bucket...San Diego. Did you guys make this hat or someone else?


 Yep; found the sticker inside the back rim ..... Says "San Diego LLC. USA Distribution Center I figure. Decided to wear it today while cutting up this large black jack Oak. I had my heart attack cutting this down in February. Went from there to the doctor, who sent me to ER.... Sure feels good to run a saw again. I'm using the MS362. For an old feller, it's a lot of saw.


----------



## Skull Bucket (Mar 29, 2016)

2dogs said:


> My current SB was made 09/06 and I have come to hate it. The shell is fine but the suspension is horrible. First off it always, always, falls out of the shell. Second and worse are the attachment tabs. They are so large that they don't fit between the shell and my head without causing pain. Third, the chin strap with its plastic buckle and adjustment slider can't be made to stay up on the brim. In addition the chin strap is attached to the plastic suspension by an approximately 1/8" diameter PLASTIC pin. An old Mac-T suspension solves most of these issue.
> 
> This hat says Skull Bucket...San Diego. Did you guys make this hat or someone else?



These are the basic reasons we designed the new "Bucket-Strap" suspensions for use only with authentic Skull Bucket aluminum hard hats when we purchased the company late last year.
http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...et-strap-by-skull-bucket.295011/#post-5808198


----------



## Skull Bucket (Mar 29, 2016)

2dogs said:


> And since the talking bear is making suggestions I'm gonna too. Headlamp/goggle clips like the firefigting Mac-T.


Let me catch my breath following this reintroduction of the authentic Skull Bucket brand back into the market place. The response has been overwhelming so we are very appreciative for that. We will continue to introduce new product offerings in the very near future.


----------



## Skull Bucket (Mar 29, 2016)

Scablands said:


> I just ordered a SB hat, but please do make the effort to onshore production. This style hard hat is uniquely American and it ought to be made here in its entirety. I don't care if it costs a few extra bucks. We're worth it.


As I have stated many times here we will continue to work on making this a reality, but it's gonna cost more than "a few extra bucks".


----------



## hseII (Mar 29, 2016)

Skull Bucket said:


> As I have stated many times here we will continue to work on making this a reality, but it's gonna cost more than "a few extra bucks".


Ok. 


No Chris


----------



## Skull Bucket (Mar 29, 2016)

Sagetown said:


> Yep; found the sticker inside the back rim ..... Says "San Diego LLC. USA Distribution Center I figure. Decided to wear it today while cutting up this large black jack Oak. I had my heart attack cutting this down in February. Went from there to the doctor, who sent me to ER.... Sure feels good to run a saw again. I'm using the MS362. For an old feller, it's a lot of saw.
> View attachment 495091


Skull Bucket was originally introduced into the market by Cricorp founder Henry Kulesza in 2003. Henry is the man credited with designing the internal plate needed to pass the ANSI testing standards bringing back the aluminum hard hat to the market. We purchased the company from Henry this past September and went back into production in January. Authentic Skull Bucket hard hat production stopped sometime in 2012 from my understanding. A chance meeting and divine direction drove us to look into this opportunity. We just couldn't let the company dissolve after hearing the support from folk like yourselves.


----------



## Skull Bucket (Mar 29, 2016)

hseII said:


> Ok.
> 
> 
> No Chris


We are actually a lot closer than you might think. With the capital investment required to make this happen we will have to study the potential return on investment before we can move forward. I'm just not sure the market could bare what it would cost to purchase a made in the USA version. I will never give up on this quest, I promise you!


----------



## Sagetown (Mar 29, 2016)

Skull Bucket said:


> Skull Bucket was originally introduced into the market by Cricorp founder Henry Kulesza in 2003. Henry is the man credited with designing the internal plate needed to pass the ANSI testing standards bringing back the aluminum hard hat to the market. We purchased the company from Henry this past September and went back into production in January. Authentic Skull Bucket hard hat production stopped sometime in 2012 from my understanding. A chance meeting and divine direction drove us to look into this opportunity. We just couldn't let the company dissolve after hearing the support from folk like yourselves.


 Thanks for that INFO Skull Bucket: Back in 2012, I was able to find a lil history on Skull Bucket, but that has since disappeared. At least i can't find it any more. U might want to add that to a History Topic on your Web for the customers.


----------



## Skull Bucket (Mar 29, 2016)

Sagetown said:


> Thanks for that INFO Skull Bucket: Back in 2012, I was able to find a lil history on Skull Bucket, but that has since disappeared. At least i can't find it any more. U might want to add that to a History Topic on your Web for the customers.


That's a good idea Sagetown. We asked Henry to write the full history on Skull Bucket when we purchased the company. It is an interesting read.


----------



## Scablands (Mar 29, 2016)

Skull Bucket said:


> As I have stated many times here we will continue to work on making this a reality, but it's gonna cost more than "a few extra bucks".



I fully understand the tooling costs as well as higher labor costs make it tough. Competing on price is the American way, but there's also competing on value. MSA composite hats are not inexpensive but a lot get sold. 

One aspect of an aluminum hat is that it inherently is its own recorder of impacts, so there's little debate about when a compromised unit must be replaced. Between that, history, and national pride about keeping our neighbors working, a higher price can be explicable to the customer.


----------



## hseII (Mar 29, 2016)

Skull Bucket said:


> We are actually a lot closer than you might think. With the capital investment required to make this happen we will have to study the potential return on investment before we can move forward. I'm just not sure the market could bare what it would cost to purchase a made in the USA version. I will never give up on this quest, I promise you!



I don't doubt you; at all. 

We as a country must go back to buying what we manufacture as Consumers. 


No Chris


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 29, 2016)

Are there currently made knock-offs on the market? I would certainly avoid buying one if at all possible.


----------



## Plankton (Mar 29, 2016)

I wouldn't care how much it would cost, I would buy a new American made tin hat as soon as it was availible.

I buy American and shop local every opportunity I have. It's worth the extra cost to me to keep the money in the community and supporting American workers. We need more industry here not less.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gologit (Mar 29, 2016)

2dogs said:


> My current SB was made 09/06 and I have come to hate it. The shell is fine but the suspension is horrible. First off it always, always, falls out of the shell. Second and worse are the attachment tabs. They are so large that they don't fit between the shell and my head without causing pain. Third, the chin strap with its plastic buckle and adjustment slider can't be made to stay up on the brim. In addition the chin strap is attached to the plastic suspension by an approximately 1/8" diameter PLASTIC pin. An old Mac-T suspension solves most of these issue.



Bill, just thumb-tack that damn thing to the sides of your head, maybe put a couple through the sweat band as well. You're tough, you can do it.


----------



## Sagetown (Mar 30, 2016)

Plankton said:


> I wouldn't care how much it would cost, I would buy a new American made tin hat as soon as it was availible.
> 
> I buy American and shop local every opportunity I have. It's worth the extra cost to me to keep the money in the community and supporting American workers. We need more industry here not less.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


From what I've been reading about China, is they are in a down turn in their economy. Who knows , we may be forced to return to producing our own goods again in the not so distant future.


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 30, 2016)

Sagetown said:


> From what I've been reading about China, is they are in a down turn in their economy. Who knows , we may be forced to return to producing our own goods again in the not so distant future.


Wouldn't that be nice!


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 30, 2016)

Gologit said:


> Bill, just thumb-tack that damn thing to the sides of your head, maybe put a couple through the sweat band as well. You're tough, you can do it.


I tried stapling the suspension to my ears but that didn't work. But I really appreciate your suggestion Bob.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Mar 30, 2016)

2dogs said:


> I tried stapling the suspension to my ears but that didn't work. But I really appreciate your suggestion Bob.


Did you use regular or the heavy duty staples


----------



## madhatte (Mar 30, 2016)

I just got my hands on a new Skull Bucket shell and suspension. Here are my first impressions. 

1) the new suspension clips are worlds better than any of the previous generations. They are thicker and stiffer and just generally fit better. 
2) the overall feel of the hat is stiffer but no heavier. 
3) the new suspension ratchets smoothly, fits well, and doesn't fall off.

I don't yet have a full day in it so this is a very preliminary review and I'll amend it as necessary, but in general I can say confidently that this is an improvement in just about every way I can measure over my old favorite. Thanks, Skull Bucket!


----------



## Scablands (Apr 5, 2016)

My SB just arrived, so here are my first impressions:

The out of the box comfort is outstanding. The brow pad is easily removable / replaceable. That's a nice step up from the MSA suspension where one has to cut/trim the uncomfortable brow pad off to install something like this: http://www.amazon.com/Weldas-20-320...904273&sr=8-1&keywords=sweat+pad+for+hard+hat

The suspension connects properly to the helmet and is every bit as good as my MSA. My hardhat arrived with half the clips attached. I would recommend not pre-attaching the suspension at all, so that it must be done properly. 

I like the weight of this hard hat. Nice and light.

I don't like the interior label. It doesn't stick down all the way and my hair ends up sticking to it some. No biggie, but the date code is attached to the warning label, so if I take the label out, I'm non-compliant on a job site with health and safety nannies. 

If anyone is in the market, the best deal is at Tasco. I went elsewhere because Tasco didn't list stock when I thought to order. 

So, there you go. A review from a poser that works in an office for a living.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Apr 5, 2016)

How about a helmet for felling? Ear pro and face shield attached.


----------



## Skull Bucket (Apr 5, 2016)

Scablands said:


> My SB just arrived, so here are my first impressions:
> 
> The out of the box comfort is outstanding. The brow pad is easily removable / replaceable. That's a nice step up from the MSA suspension where one has to cut/trim the uncomfortable brow pad off to install something like this: http://www.amazon.com/Weldas-20-320...904273&sr=8-1&keywords=sweat+pad+for+hard+hat
> 
> ...


Thanks for the review. We are glad that you are overall very happy with your new Skull Bucket.

"My hardhat arrived with half the clips attached" Are you saying when it was packaged the suspension was already, partially, attached to the hard hat? I will visit with Gary to see why they would do this. We ship them in case quantity with each suspensions in a separate bag that contains the owners manual and warranty registration card. The suspension should not have been attached. Did you receive the owners manual and warranty registration card?

I am trying to design two separate labels that have the required information on them in an effort to make two smaller labels. It's difficult to get all the required information, in the size required by ANSI on one label. We will take these reviews as corrective criticism and work to improve on our products.


----------



## Skull Bucket (Apr 5, 2016)

ValleyFirewood said:


> How about a helmet for felling? Ear pro and face shield attached.


We are working on this as well. The cap style Skull Bucket needs some work before I would bring it back on the market. This is why we are not producing the cap style currently. I would like to find a way to incorporate hearing and face protection into the full brim design as well as the cap style.


----------



## Sagetown (Apr 5, 2016)

ValleyFirewood said:


> How about a helmet for felling? Ear pro and face shield attached.


The add-on face shields look neat on other full brims, but I wouldn't want one myself.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Apr 5, 2016)

I like the full brim, it keeps sun and rain off my neck.

I hadn't worn my helmet at the processor, but not long ago a 4" sliver shot off the chain and when into my cheek almost an inch, just under my eye.


----------



## Skull Bucket (Apr 5, 2016)

You guys go to our website and join the "Bucket List". It's the mail icon on the right hand side of the home page. We send out periodic updates and new product reveals like the new "Bucket-Strap" suspension.


----------



## Scablands (Apr 5, 2016)

Skull Bucket said:


> Thanks for the review. We are glad that you are overall very happy with your new Skull Bucket.
> 
> "My hardhat arrived with half the clips attached" Are you saying when it was packaged the suspension was already, partially, attached to the hard hat? I will visit with Gary to see why they would do this. We ship them in case quantity with each suspensions in a separate bag that contains the owners manual and warranty registration card. The suspension should not have been attached. Did you receive the owners manual and warranty registration card?


Yes, two out of four clips were attached.

No owners manual. No warranty registration. Just a helmet in a box. I think they were a bit miffed with me. I'm not their core clientele, so I'm sure it's a little irritating to deal with someone like me, who is a small, likely one-time customer. 


> I am trying to design two separate labels that have the required information on them in an effort to make two smaller labels. It's difficult to get all the required information, in the size required by ANSI on one label. We will take these reviews as corrective criticism and work to improve on our products.


That one is a nitpick, to be sure. I only brought it up because I can see people pulling the label, then getting popped on a strict job site. Even a big, heavy metal stamped two-digit year on the rear brim would do the job. It doesn't matter if it's pretty.

All that above nonsense aside, comfort is king, and your hat is a solid winner on that account. Thanks for making a great product!


----------



## Skull Bucket (Apr 5, 2016)

Scablands said:


> Yes, two out of four clips were attached.
> 
> No owners manual. No warranty registration. Just a helmet in a box. I think they were a bit miffed with me. I'm not their core clientele, so I'm sure it's a little irritating to deal with someone like me, who is a small, likely one-time customer.
> 
> ...


Send me a message with your mailing address and I'll send you an owners manual and warranty registration card. We need to keep your information on file in the case you ever have trouble with your hat. You can also register the warranty on our website.


----------



## Agent Orange (Apr 5, 2016)

Scablands said:


> Yes, two out of four clips were attached.
> 
> No owners manual. No warranty registration. Just a helmet in a box. I think they were a bit miffed with me. I'm not their core clientele, so I'm sure it's a little irritating to deal with someone like me, who is a small, likely one-time customer.
> 
> ...


I've worked construction 18 years. We've been OSHA inspected at the shop and in the field more times than I can remember. In all those years I have never been asked to remove any PPE for inspection. The goons are looking for complete systems in place and everyone being compliant. Are you wearing a harness, are you wearing glasses, do you have a retrieval plan in place, has that tie off point been signed on by an engineer, etc.

I'm not saying you don't have a valid point about the nanny state of OSHA, but from my end that particular worry isn't warranted. There's a lot of old lids with a lot of old hands who would agree.


----------



## Scablands (Apr 6, 2016)

Agent Orange said:


> I've worked construction 18 years. We've been OSHA inspected at the shop and in the field more times than I can remember. In all those years I have never been asked to remove any PPE for inspection. The goons are looking for complete systems in place and everyone being compliant. Are you wearing a harness, are you wearing glasses, do you have a retrieval plan in place, has that tie off point been signed on by an engineer, etc.
> 
> I'm not saying you don't have a valid point about the nanny state of OSHA, but from my end that particular worry isn't warranted. There's a lot of old lids with a lot of old hands who would agree.



At any practical commercial job site in the US, I fully agree there would be no issue. Working for the government, or abroad, I'm always amazed at what people have time to make issues out of.


----------



## Agent Orange (Apr 6, 2016)

Scablands said:


> At any practical commercial job site in the US, I fully agree there would be no issue. Working for the government, or abroad, you'd be amazed at what people have time to make issues out of.


I don't know how similar my work is to yours, but we've done a lot of COE jobs as well as public works jobs on military bases. Yes, they're looking at you under a magnifying glass, but as long as you play by the rules and comply when asked, they're just another pecker gnat.


----------



## Scablands (Apr 6, 2016)

Agent Orange said:


> I don't know how similar my work is to yours, but we've done a lot of COE jobs as well as public works jobs on military bases. Yes, they're looking at you under a magnifying glass, but as long as you play by the rules and comply when asked, they're just another pecker gnat.



The only differences between you and me is that you likely produce useful work and have actual job skills. I'm the pecker gnat.


----------



## Agent Orange (Apr 6, 2016)

Scablands said:


> The only differences between you and me is that you likely produce useful work and have actual job skills. I'm the pecker gnat.


No, I don't want to come off like that man! We each have jobs, and it takes the office and the field.

I was just trying to shed a little light on what we actually experience, in construction . I've derailed this thread enough.

Great looking hard hats, I'd love one but I work aluminum and like throwing my plastic lid, dents don't just come outta aluminum. Good luck with your product!


----------



## madhatte (Apr 6, 2016)

Agent Orange said:


> I work aluminum and like throwing my plastic lid, dents don't just come outta aluminum.



This is one of the biggest reasons why I prefer an aluminum helmet -- it shows its damage. Plastic and fiberglass both hide it, so you have to pitch the hat after every good hit under the assumption that it's damaged invisibly and internally. Also, aluminum isn't significantly embrittled by UV light.


----------



## Scablands (Apr 6, 2016)

Agent Orange said:


> No, I don't want to come off like that man! We each have jobs, and it takes the office and the field.
> 
> I was just trying to shed a little light on what we actually experience, in construction .



I was kidding. I couldn't find a smiley on short notice. Peace.


----------



## hseII (Apr 18, 2016)

Bailey's Doesn't carry them anymore; I'm not saying that's bad or good.

Amazon is out of stock, with no idea on if or when they will be back in stock.

Tasco-Safety.com is a pain to navigate, both on mobile and on computer: I had to repeat the checkout sequence 5 times to complete my order.

I recommend aligning with additional distributors: it's cool that you are going thru home state companies, but it's also painful.

Have you considered WesSpur, Madsen's or SherrillTree?


----------



## Skull Bucket (Apr 18, 2016)

hseII said:


> Bailey's Doesn't carry them anymore; I'm not saying that's bad or good.
> 
> Amazon is out of stock, with no idea on if or when they will be back in stock.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input hsell

Bailey's was not interested in carrying the authentic Skull Bucket when I contacted them, stating that they would be staying with the aluminum hard hats that they were currently stocking. As with the other few who have indicated the same thing, we will work with them in the future should they decide to carry our products. 

Amazon is now carrying the full line of Skull Bucket aluminum hard hats. They can be found here http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=original+skullbucket

I will speak with TASCO-Safety concerning your issues in ordering. I am sure they would appreciate the input to correct the issue on their end.

WesSpur has contacted us and has the paperwork to get setup. They have not placed a stocking order as of today. I expect them to bring in some hats very soon. Madsen's, like Bailey's was not interested when I contacted them. As stated above we will work with them in the future should they decide to carry our products. I have SherrillTree, along with others, on my list to contact today. Cowlitz, Service Saw, Harbor Saw, Woods Logging Supply and Idaho Rigging are all authorized retail locations. We will continue to expand our dealer network as we receive and evaluate dealer applications. It's folks like yourself demanding the authentic Skull Bucket brand that will help us expand across the country. Thank you for your support.


----------



## madhatte (Apr 18, 2016)

I've spoken with the folks at Madsen's. They did not outright say so but I suspect that there is a contract that must be honored. I would hazard the guess that they will revisit other options when that contract is no longer in force.


----------



## Skull Bucket (Apr 19, 2016)

We will certainly welcome them back, should they choose to do so in the future.


----------



## Scablands (Jun 11, 2016)

I've got a few hours in the SB, and I have to say it is really, really comfortable. It's feather light compared to my fiberglass hat and much cooler.


----------



## Skull Bucket (Jun 12, 2016)

hseII said:


> Bailey's Doesn't carry them anymore; I'm not saying that's bad or good.
> 
> Amazon is out of stock, with no idea on if or when they will be back in stock.
> 
> ...



WesSpur is now a full line Skull Bucket dealer and has received their stocking order.


----------



## Skull Bucket (Jun 12, 2016)

Scablands said:


> I've got a few hours in the SB, and I have to say it is really, really comfortable. It's feather light compared to my fiberglass hat and much cooler.



Thanks for the positive review!


----------



## 056 kid (Jul 1, 2016)

Ive experienced some of what others here are describing. I guess my issue with SB lids is how flimsy they feel compared to a mac t. I was wearing one for my last clock cleaning 2 or 3 yrs ago. The aluminum compromised before the suspension did, (only one tab broke.) I ended up with 5 staples & a sore neck. The subsiquent SB was on par with the old one, so I found a mint mac t. The T is a little heavier, but not nearly as tinny as the SB, in my meager opinion. If I had that hat here, I'd put it up for everyones vewing pleasure..


----------



## hseII (Jul 1, 2016)

Scablands said:


> I've got a few hours in the SB, and I have to say it is really, really comfortable. It's feather light compared to my fiberglass hat and much cooler.



I honestly don't know, or care why, but they really are much cooler.


----------



## hseII (Jul 1, 2016)

056 kid said:


> Ive experienced some of what others here are describing. I guess my issue with SB lids is how flimsy they feel compared to a mac t. I was wearing one for my last clock cleaning 2 or 3 yrs ago. The aluminum compromised before the suspension did, (only one tab broke.) I ended up with 5 staples & a sore neck. The subsiquent SB was on par with the old one, so I found a mint mac t. The T is a little heavier, but not nearly as tinny as the SB, in my meager opinion. If I had that hat here, I'd put it up for everyones vewing pleasure..



I searched for a MAC T, but could not locate one, and that's why I bought the SB.

Thank You for the info.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jul 1, 2016)

e bay big money


----------



## Skull Bucket (Jul 2, 2016)

056 kid said:


> Ive experienced some of what others here are describing. I guess my issue with SB lids is how flimsy they feel compared to a mac t. I was wearing one for my last clock cleaning 2 or 3 yrs ago. The aluminum compromised before the suspension did, (only one tab broke.) I ended up with 5 staples & a sore neck. The subsiquent SB was on par with the old one, so I found a mint mac t. The T is a little heavier, but not nearly as tinny as the SB, in my meager opinion. If I had that hat here, I'd put it up for everyones vewing pleasure..



056 kid, 

I'm truly sorry that you feel this way about our hard hats. If you have read through this thread you would have seen this in print before now, but I will say it again. Every Skull Bucket aluminum hard hat that leaves our Texas facilities has been independently tested for compliance to the most current version of the ANSI Z89.1 standard (2014). We take this statement very seriously. The authentic Skull Bucket is the only ANSI compliant aluminum hard hat on the market! The design of the Skull Bucket hard hat was to keep the traditional look while increasing the protection already inherently built into aluminum hard hats. The inner plate, ribbed design and curvature promotes deflection of energy upon impact which reduces the severity of injury on impact. The aluminum used in every authentic Skull Bucket hard hats was specifically chosen for its ability to absorb this energy, thus "compromising" the shell to displace the direct impact. We redesigned the suspension system as our first priority when we purchased the company late last year. This was done in an effort to make the Skull Bucket hard hat even better. The Bucket-Strap suspension, supplied with every Skull Bucket hard hat sold, far exceeds the standards of ANSI Z89.1. Wear trials, customer testimonials and personal experience have proven that the Bucket-Strap suspension is not only extremely comfortable to wear, but also provides the protection we demand from our hard hats. We will continue to make improvements. Insight from folks like yourself help drive us in the right direction. We will never settle for good enough, we will continue to bring innovative new products to the market that you guys can rely on. 

The information below is a portion of the report we receive when we have products tested by an independent laboratory for compliance to the ISEA/ANSI standards. This is the comparison between our new Bucket-Strap suspension and a swing style suspension sold for use in aluminum hard hats. The Bucket-Strap suspension is the ONLY suspension tested with and therefore approved for use inside a Skull Bucket aluminum hard hat. Based on the test results you can see why we do not approve the use of the swing-style suspension system in our hard hats.

*Test Comments: *7.1.2 Force Transmission - Tested in accordance with Section 9.2, Helmets shall not transmit a force to the test head form that exceeds 1,000lb. Additionally the average transmission for each test condition shall not exceed 850 lb.

*IMPACT DATA*

Helmet ID: *Bucket-Strap™ Suspension* 
Force Transmission (lbs) 
1. Ambient 537.39 
2. High Temp 563.67 
3. Low Temp 593.82 
*7.1.2 *Force Transmission (Bucket-Strap™ Suspension) *PASS

*
*Photo taken following completion of impact test.

Helmet ID: *Swing-Style Suspension* 
Force Transmission (lbs) 
4. High Temp 2590.58 *suspension failure upon impact
5. High Temp 1176.69
6. Low Temp 1146.89
*7.1.2 *Force Transmission (Swing-Style Suspension) *FAIL*


*Photo taken following completion of impact test


----------



## madhatte (Jul 2, 2016)

I liked the swing suspension a LOT. I like the new Bucket-Strap suspension WAY better. This is the best tin hat I've ever worn. As soon as I have the time, I'm gonna write up a comparison of all of them, starting with the old 6-point Mac-T (which I am not old enough to have actually used in the woods but I do have a specimen for comparison, which will prove valuable) and ending with this generation of Skull Buckets. This is an evolutionary product, not a revolutionary one. It builds on both the strengths and weaknesses of previous generations. That's why it's good. I am a fan.


----------



## 056 kid (Jul 2, 2016)

Thanks for the response and the concern. Just because of that, I'll buy another to check out. It's exciting to see people get excited about their products!


----------



## northmanlogging (Jul 2, 2016)

I've been meaning to get a couple for when I have "help" that way they have a hat on if something goes shitty, most of the help I get is in the form of a home owner standing around and watching... sometimes I con them into pulling the winch lever, and sometimes I can't talk them out of pulling cable and hooking chokers


----------



## Sagetown (Jul 2, 2016)

madhatte said:


> I liked the swing suspension a LOT. I like the new Bucket-Strap suspension WAY better. This is the best tin hat I've ever worn. As soon as I have the time, I'm gonna write up a comparison of all of them, starting with the old 6-point Mac-T (which I am not old enough to have actually used in the woods but I do have a specimen for comparison, which will prove valuable) and ending with this generation of Skull Buckets. This is an evolutionary product, not a revolutionary one. It builds on both the strengths and weaknesses of previous generations. That's why it's good. I am a fan.


I'd like to see that comparison. Hope U don't wait too long madhatte, I'm pushin' 73 years young.


----------



## madhatte (Jul 5, 2016)

I gotta find time, fire season and all, but it's definitely on my to-do list.


----------

